# ISO - Help Making Fluffy Dumplings



## giggler (Jan 25, 2015)

My Mom made these very soft fluffy dumplings, for all kinds of soup/ stew.

I try to make them and they always melt, and make gravy into the soup or stew.

She laughs about this and sais, Honey just mix up some Biscuick and drop it onto the soup!

But then she also told me, put the drop dumplings on top of the pieaces of chicken, so they sort of steam without falling into the broth.

Help Please, Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 25, 2015)

Do you put a lid on the pot after dropping the dumplings into the soup?  If not, you need to as it's the captured heat and steam inside the pot that cooks the dumplings.  

I use a basic biscuit dough, like the one on the Bisquick package, and drop them directly into the hot, lightly boiling broth.  I immediately put the lid on and walk away.  Figure about 15 to 20 minutes for the dumplings to cook.

When they are done, use a slotted spoon to remove then to a serving bowl.  Those sitting at your table can then opt to place a dumpling in their soup, or not, as they prefer.

Hope this helps.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CraigC (Jan 25, 2015)

giggler said:


> My Mom made these very soft fluffy dumplings, for all kinds of soup/ stew.
> 
> I try to make them and they always melt, and make gravy into the soup or stew.
> 
> ...



What recipe are you using? Have you tried pre-steaming them to form a soft crust, before transferring to your soup/stew?


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 25, 2015)

How does one pre- steam dumplings?   Isn't that just transferring them from one liquid source to another. 

I  read somewhere to always have the soup/ stew hot before adding the dumplings to cook.  Yes, put the cover on the pan.


----------



## Cooking4to (Jan 25, 2015)

First what is your exact recipe for the dumplings?

Next, when are you adding them, I add my dumplings when the soup is pretty much done, I raise the temp and make sure the pan has room for the dumplings but isn't too far down {so not too big of a pan}.  I also make sure my dumplings arent ice cold, and dont drop them too large, I use a small ice cream scoop, I also drop them in a specific order, like tightening lug nuts on a wheel, alternate a star patterns so by the time you are dropping another one near one that is already in the pan it has cooked a bit and they wont turn into one big dumpling.

So right size pan, hot soup {you can slow cook the soup, but turn it up at dumpling time}, warm batter,  alternate where you drop them, control your size, drop them fast and uniform, and then cover...

Then like chief said cover the pan and let them do their thing, I like the idea of putting them in a bowl, I normally just serve around them, but the bowl would work to keep them nice...

Let us know your current recipe and your technique, but the best way may be to set up a video camera and watch mom do it, she may reveal her secret then..


----------



## CraigC (Jan 25, 2015)

Whiskadoodle said:


> How does one pre- steam dumplings?   Isn't that just transferring them from one liquid source to another.
> 
> I  read somewhere to always have the soup/ stew hot before adding the dumplings to cook.  Yes, put the cover on the pan.



Ever had Dim Sum, steamed buns. They use a bamboo steamer. Works really well as the "liquid" is in the form of steam and not directly in contact with the dough, per say.


----------



## Cooking4to (Jan 25, 2015)

CraigC said:


> Ever had Dim Sum, steamed buns. They use a bamboo steamer. Works really well as the "liquid" is in the form of steam and not directly in contact with the dough, per say.



mmmmmmmm.  dim sum, I ave had all types of dim sum, my favorite is the shumai from a local place by one of my old clients offices, it was so perfect, that dish that you wouldn't dare change a thing....


This website is so dangerous, I want to drive out there and order that right now..


----------



## CraigC (Jan 25, 2015)

Cooking4to said:


> mmmmmmmm.  dim sum, I ave had all types of dim sum, my favorite is the shumai from a local place by one of my old clients offices, it was so perfect, that dish that you wouldn't dare change a thing....
> 
> 
> This website is so dangerous, I want to drive out there and order that right now..



I like the homemade my wife makes. Not Dim Sum, but we really like the steamed buns with roasted pork belly recipe from Momofuku.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 25, 2015)

giggler said:


> My Mom made these very soft fluffy dumplings, for all kinds of soup/ stew.
> 
> I try to make them and they always melt, and make gravy into the soup or stew.
> 
> ...


If your liquid is boiling fast the dumplings may well break up. Simmer is the operative word.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 25, 2015)

It could also be because dough is too soft, i.e. not enough flour.  There has to be a happy medium between light and fluffy or lead sinkers.  Too little flour, dough will break up; too much, lead sinkers. 

Just like yeast dough, if there's not enough flour, the dough will collapse.  If there's too much, the finished product is tough/hard.


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 25, 2015)

I don't make dumplings because I don't need the carbs, but I did make some a week or so ago just to see if I could do it.  I used the recipe on the Bisquick box, and I think it said to cook them with the lid off first, then add the lid.  I thought that was odd because I always heard to have the lid on through the whole cooking time.  They turned out good.  Too good, and I wanted to eat them all.   Won't be making them again!

Here's the recipe I used that said to cook them without the lid first.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/dumplings/f57f7ef5-142d-4843-9f19-7416cc59db45


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 25, 2015)

CarolPa said:


> I don't make dumplings because I don't need the carbs, but I did make some a week or so ago just to see if I could do it.  I used the recipe on the Bisquick box, and I think it said to cook them with the lid off first, then add the lid.  I thought that was odd because I always heard to have the lid on through the whole cooking time.  They turned out good.  Too good, and I wanted to eat them all.   Won't be making them again!
> 
> Here's the recipe I used that said to cook them without the lid first.
> 
> Dumplings recipe from Betty Crocker



Ha!! Like you Carol, I've always followed the directions on the Bisquick box!
They turn out perfect *every single time.* What a concept. When all else fails, follow the directions.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 25, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> Ha!! Like you Carol, I've always followed the directions on the Bisquick box!
> They turn out perfect *every single time.* What a concept. When all else fails, follow the directions.



Another hint, don't add your celery and carrots to the mix until just before you add the dumplings, so the veggies don't over cook for the 20 min. it takes to cook the dumplings. The stew should be simmering, not boiling.


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 26, 2015)

When I am cooking the chicken for chicken and dumplings, or for stock for that matter, I add carrots and celery to flavor the broth.  Then I remove them, and add fresh carrots and celery to be served with the meal.  My mother did that.  On some things, I do what my mother told me.  LOL


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 26, 2015)

CarolPa said:


> When I am cooking the chicken for chicken and dumplings, or for stock for that matter, I add carrots and celery to flavor the broth.  Then I remove them, and add fresh carrots and celery to be served with the meal.  My mother did that.  On some things, I do what my mother told me.  LOL



My broth comes from the raw carcass, browned and cooked in the PC.  The chicken meat is cubed and lightly browned so that it's tender, juicy and flavorful when added to the soup, in the bowl.  The chicken also receives a light salt seasoning.  Any other hers and spices go into the broth as it's cooking.

I want the chicken to be as good as the soup.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

